# Composer John Smith



## Delphi

Hello, I'm a music producer but have done some work with compser John S. Smith. He has had very little promotion so far which is why I'd like to direct you to his mp3s on: www.telmek.net/music I'm sure he'd appreciate your comments or if you leave them here I'll pass them on.

thanks!


----------

